# 69 judge resto questions



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi. Need some help with the proper color/finish on the following chassis parts; front sway bar, front upper/ lower control arms, rear control arms, bellhousing (4speed). Driveshaft, trans cross member. Thanks


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

You could try Eastwood, they have a lot of paints in varying shades of gloss, most of which match well with the original GM colors of the chassis parts, under hood parts , etc.

Eastwood - Auto Body Repair Tools | MIG Welder | TIG Welder | Plasma Cutter | Auto Body Supplies & Accessories


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks but what I need is info on what these parts looked like when the car was new.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Try shooting a PM to member _Pinion head_ as he is extremely well versed in the correctness of paint and most everything else for your restoration.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Will do. Thanks.


----------

